# want to say hi as i am new and have ?'s



## 18408 (Oct 11, 2006)

well hi all i am reading more and more on this IBS yup you guessed it the doctors now say thats what they believe i have , i have had more tests and cameras poked in more holes than enough and the last person i saw is the surgeon who said all the tests have come back clear he is re running the ultra sound but said he fears it will be clear to so he beleieves i have IBS and a very bad case but that i will have to learn to manage to liove with it as he has no cure or answers , i have other health probs but thats of the autonomic nervous system which screws with my heart so have a pacemaker , and now to be told that i have IBS makes the world seem to be falling in around me , yup i know there hasto be a answer to get rid of some of the pain and the bloated swelling i look 9 months preggy as ppl joke and that the baby has not dropped or that i have a alien in me after i eat and swell like a balloon , so i am hoping to try hypnosis for it i have found a lady local to me on the uk register it is expensive but to get out of pain would be a wonder , i am also thinking of trying the mike mahoney 100 cd's any advice you can give me on if it is worth spending close to Â£500 on the therapy would be great , i can't do pain pills no more i am sick of pills to tell the truth and gaviscon is ok and trisilicat mixture but they don't really get rid of it they just help for a few hours , i am sittingtyping in pain from just a bit of toast today so forgive the ramberling but any advice would be great cheers all and stay safesean


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sean,And welcome to the BB!







You have lots going on in your life, and I feel so badly that you are suffering so - I will try to answer you as best as I can.Hypnotherapy may be a good avenue for you, especially due to the fact that you don't want to be on pain medications. Mike has trained those therapists listed on the IBS register, so they would know what to do, but yes, in-person therapy is more costly - the advantage of course, is that they can address very specific concerns and health issues and incorporate that into their sessions. (At least a good therapist would do this.)However that being said, I do know that Mike's program does address pain and bloating issues - the pain issues are a bit easier to address than the bloating, but many people do see improvement over time. Perhaps consider that the Â£65 which is the total cost of Mike's program, maybe that would be more cost effective for you, and you also would not have to deal with appointment keeping and travel. If you have specific concerns, you may want to ring Mike next week and ask him what he thinks regarding a visit to the in-person therapist vs. his CDs - he will know from your symptoms if his recorded program will address what is needed. Also, do make certain that you do have IBS and that nothing else is going on medically. I hope this answers your question - do let me know if I can be of further help.Take care and do look after yourself.


----------



## 18408 (Oct 11, 2006)

ty marilyn yes i will check but the doc i saw said there are no tests to confirm ibs as yet only test to rule everything else out and thne you left with is ibs , he said not enough is known as yet ,but can you tell me if there is a test i should ask them to do as i have had every possible test there is ct , ultra sound , cams in everywhere and i think you knmow what i mean by everywhere twice i had that done , blood test and waste sample tests , and i will call mike and i am sure he will point me in a direction also as the therapist i am thiniing of seeing said she is on a course next wekk for 2 weeks as well so maybe he will know more on her also , she sounded great over the phone as to appointments i can get there it is just the thing of the pain i try not to eat to much if going anywhere as it does seem to help not to eat but if i go to long without food then that can give me a pain to and the noise from the tummy is great a cage alien is not the word for it , ty for the advice and i am reading the post and info here and hoping to get more insight as to what triggers mine off , i had a good few hours sleep this evening as the pain got to the point i wanted to scream so i took a nap still swollen now and tender ribs and tummy but hey i can beat this i am a strong fighter ty again chat soon on th boards i hope and to all the ppl that read this fight as hard as you can and kick this think in the a - - hats what i am going to docheerssean


----------



## 18408 (Oct 11, 2006)

hi marilyn i tried on a number of times today to call mike but got a answer phone i try him again nextweek see what he has to offer as i say right now the pain is so bad driving me up the wall and no matter what i do it ain't got no easier over the day but hey tomo is another day and i am off to my allotment come hell or high water cheerssean


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, Sean! Since you have autonomic nerve dysfunction I presume they have thought to check you for gastroparesis or delayed emptying of the stomach. I hope so, because I hear that you are sick of tests!I've heard some people say they get some degree of relief from a heating pad or a hot water bottle with the abdominal pain, though I bet you've tried that too!On the articles part there was an interesting bit about light exercise helping bloating/distention, but I can't recall if it said anything about pain.I hope you find something that helps soon! I can defnitely sympathize with going near crazy from this stuff! I am much better now, still working through the tapes, but my symptoms were different from yours--lots of distention but not a lot of pain with it--only sometimes [but then, I am the one who walked home on a broken ankle once, so 'pain' in my book is a bit different from maybe a normal person's. ;-)].Anyway, good luck to you! And i hope you feel better!!!


----------

